# Hubby fell asleep so.... EXPERIMENT!



## asinine (Aug 9, 2014)

This is his last weekend off before his job takes over. So, he wanted to invite our local family/friends for a nice smoked brisket, and since they're going to (supposedly) be here around noon, he wanted it done by then.

Seeing as how I work nights, and I'm up til 6-7am no problem, he asked me to tend to the brisket until then.

Well, his instructions mean his brisket hit its goal an hour ago. And now I've got a smoker full of wood and nothing to smoke. So I grabbed the pork ribs he'd defrosted yesterday and tried an experiment (which I'm sure will be regrettable, but we'll see?)

There's a healthy pecan log in there, and the temp dropped down to 200°F with me opening it up. I put the 2 racks in, generously covered them with some spice mix that the hubby made (it smells good for a BBQ, though I'm not sure what it is to be honest), and dribbled the remaining half quart of apricot reserves the mother-in-law sent us years ago. (We just opened it a few months back... just to clarify!)

So basically, I have a nice brisket sitting in my cooler, and I'm gonna either wreck or rock two racks of ribs. (Alliteration!) I didn't take the membrane off the back, and as I said, they didn't soak/marinate/anything until I put them on. I just wanted to document this somewhere that someone may be able to benefit, even if it's just me.

Was going to stick in some boneless/skinless chicken breasts from Costco as well, but only before I realised there were 2 racks in the fridge instead of just the one.













20140809_060554.jpg



__ asinine
__ Aug 9, 2014


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 9, 2014)

This is usually how some of the best food is made.  I love making things on the fly.  Regrettably I usually don't write anything down that I've done so I can never replicate the home runs...


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 9, 2014)

That's a funny subject line!

But sure, if the smoker is going anyway, why not make use of it?  I've done that with hot dogs, give them a zing of smoke flavor.


----------



## asinine (Aug 9, 2014)

They came out great, flavor-wise. I gotta say, I agree with stuff on the fly tends to be the most amazing sometimes. Unfortunately, hubby overcooked them, so not quite the tenderness I'm used to.

Unfortunately, they were topped by a very awesome brisket that melted when looked at.

(I'd include pics, but most was eaten before I woke back up, aside from my portion I ate. :)


----------

